# Hahn Superdry



## Gopha (27/7/08)

Hi,
Can any body venture a sugestion as to what hops are used in the making of this beer or possible grain bill? The low carb aspect is not what I am after, it is the flavour of the beer.
Cheers


----------



## the_fuzz (27/7/08)

the grain bill is pretty simple - but no sure how you would carb up urine?

I Kid I kid.......


----------



## Adamt (27/7/08)

The malt and hop lavour in this beer (and any low carb beer) is negligible. It is a very plain beer and replicating this at home is difficult as any small stuff-up will show through. Leave your pint of Hahn Super Dry to warm up (put your hand over the top of the glass if you feel like riding the commercian bandwagon) and then tell me what you taste. You don't really taste anything at the ridiculously cold temperatures most megalagers are served at, anyway.


----------



## 0M39A (27/7/08)

Gopha said:


> Hi,
> Can any body venture a sugestion as to what hops are used in the making of this beer or possible grain bill? The low carb aspect is not what I am after, it is the flavour of the beer.
> Cheers



I'll hazard a guess as to what hops they use and say none.

get yourself some tetrahops, and bitter to around 20ibu with it so you get zero hop flavour.

as for the grain bill, use as little pilsener malt as you can get away with, and pad it out with dextrose/corn/rice/table sugar and ferment using an industrial enzyme to kill any malt flavour that was ever there in the first place.

ferment hot with a neutral lager yeast for 3 days, lager for a day or two, filter then keg.

will probably turn out heaps better than superdry anyway.


----------



## Gopha (27/7/08)

The beer has a biscuity hop flavour that my wife likes, just trying to get a handle on it, thanks for the responces


----------



## Adamt (27/7/08)

Biscuity hop flavour? That's a new one...


----------



## MCT (27/7/08)

Perhaps all the above, but with a dry enzyme added.


----------



## 0M39A (27/7/08)

MCT said:


> Perhaps all the above, but with a dry enzyme added.






0M39A said:


> I'll hazard a guess as to what hops they use and say none.
> 
> get yourself some tetrahops, and bitter to around 20ibu with it so you get zero hop flavour.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCT (27/7/08)

0M39A said:


>




OK mate, missed that bit


----------



## Sammus (27/7/08)

Lol these threads never cease to amuse me.

@Gopha: I like the fact you thanked them for responses when all they were doing is taking the piss 

I know people have their reasons for brewing this beer that not many of us beersnobs like though. Sorry I can't offer any useful input either


----------



## 0M39A (27/7/08)

Sammus said:


> Lol these threads never cease to amuse me.
> 
> @Gopha: I like the fact you thanked them for responses when all they were doing is taking the piss
> 
> I know people have their reasons for brewing this beer that not many of us beersnobs like though. Sorry I can't offer any useful input either



hey, i was semi serious in my response. that will give something akin to superdry, and all the other dry/low carb beers out there.


----------



## dr K (27/7/08)

I have only had Hahn Super Dry on tap and , given the style of beer that it is, was pretty impressed.
It has really great cleansing dry finish and its hop character, whilst restrained, is in excellent balance with the highly attenuated beer. I have it in my mind to buy a stubby, de-gas and warm it and take the gravity, I am guessing maybe 1001-002 (no water jokes thanks).
My understanding is that the attenuation is bought about by a very complex 3 hour plus mash regime that favours beta and not by the introduction of additional enzymes.
This is one beer you will not make at home.

K


----------



## brendanos (27/7/08)

Apparantly it's brewed with no preservatives or additives, so maybe they do use some real hops, and maybe they don't add enzymes.........

While this beer may not be a style that most of us here enjoy (and I think I'd rather drink lemonade) I don't find it disagreeable for what Hahn are aiming for.

0M39A's suggestion, while somewhat tounge in cheek, would probably get you in the rough vacinity. Perhaps you could use a noble hop variety for bittering rather than tetrahops, and mash low (64ish?) for fermentability instead of using an enzyme.


----------



## PostModern (28/7/08)

dr K said:


> I have only had Hahn Super Dry on tap and , given the style of beer that it is, was pretty impressed.
> It has really great cleansing dry finish and its hop character, whilst restrained, is in excellent balance with the highly attenuated beer. I have it in my mind to buy a stubby, de-gas and warm it and take the gravity, I am guessing maybe 1001-002 (no water jokes thanks).
> My understanding is that the attenuation is bought about by a very complex 3 hour plus mash regime that favours beta and not by the introduction of additional enzymes.
> This is one beer you will not make at home.
> ...



You have made my day. Someone can describe a "Super Dry" beer and not use the word "crisp".

wtf is crisp in reference to beer anyway???


----------



## dr K (28/7/08)

> wtf is crisp in reference to beer anyway??



Those thin oily salty things they make out of potatoes that you buy with beer..I don't but some do....


----------



## Muggus (28/7/08)

dr K said:


> Those thin oily salty things they make out of potatoes that you buy with beer..I don't but some do....


Hahaha...so *thats* where to flavour component of these so-called 'crisp' beers comes from.

While we're on this topic of Super Dry, and similiar beers, does the byline 'no additives' refer to things like enzymes/finings/etc, or does that refer to adjunct fermentables?
I've always assumed that these 'dry' style beers would probably need to be brewed with quite a large amount of adjuncts to become so 'dry'.


----------



## Tony (28/7/08)

MMMmmm bit like the Mcdonalds "all beef patty"

Its not all beef....... it trademark name is "all beef patty"

It could be made from dog poo and they could still call it an all beef patty.

Id say something similar goes with the No preservatives or addatives line with comercial beers.

cheers


----------



## goodbrew (28/7/08)

written on the label is "Brewed with the finest munich malts and imported saaz hops" but how much would be anybody's guess!!
I dont drink this beer but it somehow ended up in my beer fridge!!!


----------



## DJR (29/7/08)

dr K said:


> I have only had Hahn Super Dry on tap and , given the style of beer that it is, was pretty impressed.
> It has really great cleansing dry finish and its hop character, whilst restrained, is in excellent balance with the highly attenuated beer. I have it in my mind to buy a stubby, de-gas and warm it and take the gravity, I am guessing maybe 1001-002 (no water jokes thanks).
> My understanding is that the attenuation is bought about by a very complex 3 hour plus mash regime that favours beta and not by the introduction of additional enzymes.
> This is one beer you will not make at home.
> ...



Yup, Chuck told me they use a 3 hour mash with no additives - must be making a crapload of maltose and no dextrins through a pretty intense mash regime (i'd say they add more malt at regular intervals during the mash to keep the enzyme count high) to get down to the level they're talking then they probably use a very attenuative yeast.


----------

